# Aspiring Makeup Artist :0)



## OK Haute Girl (May 3, 2008)

_Ciao. I am relatively new to the makeup world. I say that, i've been experimenting since I was 10! I have researched and really feel I have a knack for this and it's my calling. I have two small children, so I am a S.A.H.M so it would take me at least two full years to even consider a degree. There is however, a beauty college where I am that only takes 10 months to complete. Now, my question to you all is, do I have to have a proper college education to do freelance? What about work at a counter? I have read that an anatomy course is something to consider and I may have to get my esthetics license...Any advice, constructive critisism, or comments would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! Ciao_


----------



## TIERAsta (May 4, 2008)

A formal education on cosmetology/esthetics is not always required, but it couldn't hurt! you'd have to check with the board of cosmetology in  your area to see what the requirements are.

But I'd say that more important things are: passion, willingness to learn, creativity & skill!

You should peek around this Industry Professionals forum, there's TONS of helpful threads for newbs!


----------



## OK Haute Girl (May 4, 2008)

_Thanks! Gonna start researching now. Maybe find out how I charge as well?_


----------



## __allie__ (May 5, 2008)

if you do choose to go to a cosmetology school make sure that you do some research about their curriculum-  many programs only teach what's required on the state board test and that usually means NO makeup.  some beauty schools will have a day or two of makeup or maybe a couple weeks, but cosmetology is not really the path if you really want to work with makeup specifically. 

 if you do want a makeup-centric curriculum i'd suggest looking into makeup specific schools in your area rather than a cosmetology program. 

a cosmetology license is a great thing to have in your arsenal as a makeup artist but it's not necessarily the best first step if you want to jump into freelancing.


----------

